# Dither fish?



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Are there any good common dither fish for Julie gombes and multis? I had paracyps but I got them from a bad breeder and they all died rather quickly and I'm having trouble finding more. So I'm Looking for other fish that could be used for dithers, cichlids or not. Thanks!


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about loses. What size tank is it. Demensions pls.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Also what do you mean by dither fish.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

The tank is a 35gallon custom. It's 36"x19"x12" 
And dither fish are any fish used to bring shy fish out of hiding. They essentially tell the other fish it's a safe place, just by swimming around in open water


----------



## jamesbong (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm interested in this question as well. I've tried dwarf praecox rainbows before in a 20 long and the multis stressed them out too much and they never thrived and slowly died off.

I'm thinking some top swimming live bearer would be best. I think I'm going to try platys or guppies. Maybe even some danio species.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

People do use the term dither fish to mean additions to bring shy fish out...but really it means a target fish for aggressive inhabitants so they try to kill the dither instead of each other.

The shellies should have a large enough group that they are out and about on their own...and thus the julidochromis should also feel safe.

Some have done rasboras to occupy upper levels in a shellie tank. Not sure how they would do with julidochromis though.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Some have done rasboras to occupy upper levels in a shellie tank. Not sure how they would do with julidochromis though.


do you think they would work with lamprologus multifasciatus, and how many of each would be best?... :-? :-? :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have never done it...reports come from other experienced fishkeepers.

And the goal was not to bring out the shellies...it was to fill the upper levels.

Shellies you usually want to buy six and grow a colony.

Harlequin rasboras...you would have to check the requirements for their care as to how many and tank size and water parameters.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I think that the multies just need to settle. I have never seen a group of multies that needed to be coaxed out into the open, they are very active little guys.
Paracyps on the other hand are not. If anything, you would add other fish to a paracyp tank to get them out in the open.
They are also notoriously bad shippers. There was a time when people would not guarantee live arrival even if picked up, never mind shipped.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

noddy said:


> I think that the multies just need to settle. I have never seen a group of multies that needed to be coaxed out into the open, they are very active little guys.
> Paracyps on the other hand are not. If anything, you would add other fish to a paracyp tank to get them out in the open.
> They are also notoriously bad shippers. There was a time when people would not guarantee live arrival even if picked up, never mind shipped.


Plus one.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> People do use the term dither fish to mean additions to bring shy fish out...but really it means a target fish for aggressive inhabitants so they try to kill the dither instead of each other.


Dithers are meant to bring out shy fish.
So called 'schooling dithers' generally make poor target fish for cichlids because they are not seen as competitors and are sometimes too delicate to take any abuse on the rare occasion they become a target. The term dither fish is sometimes confused with target fish in the hobby, such as your doing, but it's original meaning has always been about making shy fish feel comfortable : https://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=42
Cant say I have often seen or heard of dithers being used with Tangs, though I am sure there are always a few situations where they may be of benefit.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Having more fish (not necessarily schooling dithers) does help with the recluses like calvus. But shellies are not usually reclusive.

With Malawi we say the best dithers are more Malawi. Many Africans are more comfortable in larger populations.


----------

